# Anyone pulling over to Venice mid Jan.



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We are going to be leaving from Pensacola the night of the 15th, pulling our boat with us to Venice. Has anyone driven that way in the last couple of weeks. Looking for road conditions and also best route to take while pulling a boat. Our plans our to hit the N.O. area around 11 at night.Any help in this area will be of great help. Thanks Gene and Crew


----------



## reeljoy (Nov 9, 2007)

I fish out of Venice Marinaregularly (from Baton Rouge). The marina is fully functional with food,fuel,bait,ice,and accommodations.We had been doingvery well with trout until the river came up last week. Just switched to tuna and have had 2 good trips chunking around the floaters off southwest pass. 

The road from NO to Venice is in good shape.As far as the road from Pensacola to NO,I can't help much. Its been several months since I have been on it. At that time there was still a lot of construction with slowdowns on the bridge.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Went over week before last and the road was fine.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/28/2008)*Went over week before last and the road was fine.


 Freespool if you don't mind. What route did you take off of I10 I hear it can get a little tricky? Thanks for the help. Gene


----------

